# Superpump Sale - Classifieds



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi,

I just went to put up a tub of superpump max in the classifieds section but I can't start a new thread, do I need a certain post-count to be able to post in there?

Thanks,

J.


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

I think you need to be at least a bronze member


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

u need to have 50+ posts or be bronze.. im still suffering from it aswell i think


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Cheers lads might have to resort to eBay


----------

